# Cliffport



## DMEntropy (Sep 20, 2004)

You have all arrived in the pirate haven of Cliffport in the Sharktooth Archipelago.  Ezieer's early morning swim has found the Avonia empty of people but full of cargo and everything else.  Nothing has been removed.  There was some damage seen on deck and repairs made recently.

You are in a lawless city without transport back to Kinrisar and with six sailors from a merchant ship sleeping off their drink from last night.

Now what?


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 20, 2004)

*"Well we need to find out where Lady Karnom and the crew are.."*


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 21, 2004)

Walfilbalf chuckles nervously, "Well, if'n ye ask me, 'ey're more'n likely in 'at big keep up top o' the 'ill.  But finin' out'll only do so much.  If yer plannin' ta get 'em out, an' I think ye are, 'at'll be a whole diff'rent keg o' worms."

He scratches one of his big bushy sideburns, "I think folks'r likely ta 'member me, if I'm out askin' questions 'bout 'er, an' I sure ain' gonna be doin' no sneakin'.  Too big, like.  I think all I'll be good fer, is if'n ye want ta go kickin' down da door an rescue yer friends."


----------



## morcano (Sep 22, 2004)

"I also am not sure as to how well I can help with the sneaking around, as my spells tend to focus on combat.  Though I am happy to help you as needed."


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 22, 2004)

"Well as I's see its... we have two options... get hired on ter another ship... harpfully naught 'The Beauty'... leaving Lady Karnom to her fate. Or we find her or one of da crew. I mean the ship is guarded... but nothin's been taken outa the ship. Even me loot is right where I stowed it. They could be in a predicament.. but they may not be either."

He looks around to make sure nobody is listening.

"Gots two choices there as well. We could go in and ask abouts em or sneak around. Me thinking the first one be the riskier of the two, but we should still consider it. Findin a crewmate and talkin to em t'would be the way to go... Lady Karnom being more difficult and more visable of a persons to be noticed."


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 22, 2004)

Walfilbalf frowns in deep thought as he scratches on of his red muttonchop sideburns, "Well...  I don' know 'bout dat bit 'bout havin' two ways ta go.  Way I figger it, worse comes ta worse, we could always try an' fight er way onta one o' dem ships in da dock, an make a getaway.  We got six sailors... when dey ain' drunk, an' we might make it."

"Ain' de best plan, I give ye.  An' I reckon I don' like stealin', but dey are pirates, after all, an more'n likely stole da ship 'emselves."

Walfilbalf sighs, and shrugs with his massage shoulders.  He sits back, and his frown dissapears and is replaced with his familiar grin.  "We'll figger somethin' out."


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 22, 2004)

*"Har! Ya landlubber. We could get on da ship... I agree. However, leaving da dock would be another 'ting. I figure we need least two score hand on deck and on the riggin' to sail the Avonia. Any less than that and we'd barely move faster than a drift unless the winds were just right."*


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 22, 2004)

Walfilbalf shrugs, obviously not insulted at having his idea questioned, "Well, mebbe 'at's true, an mebbe it ain'.  I don' know.  But ah'll bet lotsa ships come through 'ere, an some are like ta be larger 'an others.  We keep ar eyes peeled, an' sooner er later, I bet yer a ship'll come through 'at's small an' fast; small enough what we could 'andle it, an fast 'nuff mebbe to outrun them what's likely ta foller."

"But I reckon ya want ta help yer friends, anyhow.  An' I don' mind 'elpin' wit dat.  I'm jus' sayin' 'at dere are always more'n two things ta do, way I sees it.  I jus' 'ope Felicitas smiles on us, 'cause we're gonna need all da 'elp we can get."


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 22, 2004)

(( Feel free to make some plans and take some actions during our roleplay on the messageboard. ))


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 22, 2004)

Walfilbalf leans forward, then lifts his enormous bulk off the creaking bed with a grunt.  He yawns, and stretches, then looks to the door.  "I reckon' ain' much reason fer sittin' 'bout in 'ere all day.  Think ahm gonna 'ead on over ta da tavern, an' get sumpin' ta eat an' drink.  If'n ye folks wanna do some sneakin', er askin' bout yer friend, ye can come tell me what ye find out later.  An' if'n I hear sumpin' might 'elp, I'll tell ya when I sees ya."

Walfilbalf hefts up his enormous pack, and heads out of the room, leaving nothing behind there.  He makes his way to the tavern they visited last night, with ale and a hearty meal on his mind.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 23, 2004)

*"Well hittin' a tavern is a great idea. Let's go find the nearest tavern near the rulers of this place and see if we can catch a stray story 'bout all o' dis."*

Ezieer tries to figure out where that would actually be.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 23, 2004)

The Black Tooth is open and serving food during the day, as well as drink if you want that.  There are several other taverns along the middle tier road and some along the lower tier road.  There appears to be few shops or similar buildings along the upper tier road.  Mostly it is villas and other large dwellings as well as the keep on the upper tier road.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 23, 2004)

Ezieer finds his way up the middle tier road... seemingly as far 'up' near the keep as he can go. His hope is to find a tavern that has people that live, work or visit the nearby keep.

*"Come on Azeem... and Theodus... its time to put yer talents to work. Let's all visit these taverns top to bottom till we find out some infermation. Of course... yer excuse is that your are just playing the tavern circuit... looking fer a new story er somethin to write a song abouts."*


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 23, 2004)

Leaving the others to hunt for a better information spot, Walfilbalf makes his way to the reliable Black Tooth, pushing open the door and striding to an empty table.  He carefully lowers himself onto a bench so as not to crush it under his bulk, then looks around for a serving girl.  He raises an arm and calls out in a loud, friendly voice, "Ey!  Ale 'ere if yer please!"


----------



## morcano (Sep 23, 2004)

ooc (( is it possible to go into the keep?  is there a market in there or is it pretty much closed to the public ))


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 24, 2004)

(( It sounds to me like you all are going to get out and find what information you can about:

1. The Keep
2. Stories about the crew of the Avonia
3. Who are the rulers of this city
4. Are any ships hiring on crew members

Answers to your queries to come later this afternoon.  If I left anything out let me know. ))


----------



## morcano (Sep 24, 2004)

Elendil grabs his backpack fishes around in it for a moment and in one hand grabs one of his trail rations and the other sleeping ball of fur.  "Don't you ever do anything other then sleep?"  he asks as the ball starts to unfurl, happily chittering.  Elendil eats the food, sharing pieces of it with his weasel.  "We've got some exploring to do today.  I will try and find the wizard guild to check on the policies of magic in the city.  Wouldn't want to find out that they restrict all magic after the fact.  But first comes the keep.  Lets see what we can find out about it."  

After finishing the food Elendil gathers his stuff, puts his familiar in his pocket, and heads outside on his way towards the keep.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 24, 2004)

*"Unloading some of our loot would be an idea as well... I don't think we wanna drag this stuff around forever... and you never know depending on the item.. we may even git more fer it here then we would in Crolon."*


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 24, 2004)

(( Please specify what you want to try to sell ))


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 25, 2004)

DMEntropy said:
			
		

> (( Please specify what you want to try to sell ))




MW Short Sword
MW Heavy Mace (up to Theodus)
Chain Mail


----------



## morcano (Sep 25, 2004)

(( By the way, when are we having our next session? ))


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 25, 2004)

The city of Cliffport is a large collection of individuals held together by a need for mutual defense it seems.  There is no real central government.  Laws are enforced at the point of a spear and determined at the butt end.  Defense of the city from outside invasion unifies the various factions who hold power here.  The Kinrisar navy is enemy #1 it seems.  From there you get differing answers depending on who you ask.  Some will say the dragons of the islands.  Others tell of hostile civilizations and monsters from the deep.

The keep of the city is held by a man known as the Duke.  He controls the trebuchets.  Each of the three of these devices is deadly accurate with the spherical stones used in them.  They can pinpoint a target well out into the harbor and the deep water channel with deadly precision.  The Duke demands tribute from each ship captain who unloads and sells cargo here in Cliffport.  It is a small percentage as such things go, currently 2%, but it generates a good deal of coin for the Duke to maintain his control of his faction.  The keep is off limits to anyone without the Duke's permission.

The temple of Eraekoth is located at the water's edge.  There are three priests who walk the streets of the city fairly freely wearing their robes of priesthood.  It is ill advised to cross these men.  The last captain who refused to honor the Lord of the Waves had his ship torn apart as it was leaving the channel by a spirit of the water.  The priests assist those who are unable to care for themselves in this soulless town and help feed the poor.

Magic in the city is unregulated.  There is not a guild of mages.  A single powerful arcane caster is here known as the Sorceror.  Quiet whispers are all that you can glean about him.  No one has personally seen him in 12 years since his arrival through a Gate at the docks.  He had his tower constructed along the high tier road and that is the last anyone has seen of him.  He does have servants and less powerful users of the Art who serve him.  It is possible to have potions and magical items constructed on commission by the Sorceror, at a price.  This is usually a high price.

Several more military looking folks (men and women) are seen about town in the same garb as those that stand on the dock in front of the Avonia.  They are of the Iron Claw mercenary clan.  They are well respected in town.  Only the best can enter the ranks of the Iron Claw.  High fees are paid for the services of this mercanary unit because of their prowess and effectiveness.  They have a barracks located on the middle tier road that has a wall surrounding it.  Visitors are welcome to the entrance, but not beyond without invitation.

No one has seen the crew of the Avonia since it arrived.  It and the Beauty sailed in together with Captain Yalgad on the Beauty.  Guards were posted and the ship has appeared deserted.  No cargo has been moved off either so Yalgad is not in debt to the Duke for anything other than mooring fees so far.

A purchaser for the Iron Claw is interested in the MW Short Sword and the MW Mace.  He offers 200gp for each of them as his top price.  The armor attracts little interest.  Most say it is too heavy for their purposes.

((I will update the website treasure list if you want to sell the weapons.  Just let me know.))


----------



## morcano (Sep 26, 2004)

Elendil walks along the walls of the keep looking for a place that his weasel can sneak through while trying not to look too obvious.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 26, 2004)

(( Sorry that I don't have a better map for you yet.... ))

The keep is somewhat isolated on the high tier road.  There are no buildings within 50' of it.  The city is built on a steeply sloping hillside.  (Thus the name)

"Walking along the walls without being obvious..." really is not possible.  You will be quite visible.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 26, 2004)

Ezieer will visit one of the priests of Eraekoth (he pays decent lip service to the god of the sea as any wise sailor or fisherman does). 

- He donates 20gp to their humanitarian efforts.
- He doesn't hide the fact he is interested in the fate of the crew of the Avonia. He takes the position that assumes such powerful and influential individuals would know the goings on of sea traffic, ships and their crew.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 26, 2004)

(( What about the weapons?  Are you selling them? ))

Ezieer's visit to the temple gains him a meeting with one of the junior priests.  He thanks Ezieer for his generous donation of 20 gold coins and assures him that the Lord of the Waves remembers all who care for his loyal followers.

The priest is unaware of the fate of the crew of the Avonia.  He has not met anyone in town who is crew of that ship.  The Beauty is well known to all in town as is Captain Yalgad.

"What ship are you crew of?", the priest asks Ezieer.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 26, 2004)

DMEntropy said:
			
		

> (( What about the weapons?  Are you selling them? ))




_The Short Sword... yes. The Mace... up to Theodus... I believe that's his property at present._

"I've bin part o' da crew on tha Avonia in da past... but I didn't arrive e're wid them. Apparently, dey ran afoul of the Beauty or were rescued by the Beauty... which one et is I don't know of yet. All I know is there are a bunch of guards I ain't seen before... think someone told me they were hirelings of the Iron Claw. I ain't talked to anyone on the Beauty... seems the Captain Yalgad is known as a scalawag... something I tink he would take as a complement... and I'm in no hurry to get boonswaggled."

"The crew of the Avonia seems to be holed up somewhere... they aren't about town that I've seen. I need to figure out where they be.. or whether I need to find passage on a different ship."


----------



## morcano (Sep 26, 2004)

Not quite sure of his next actions, Elendil heads towards one of the pubs to get a drink, ponder the situation, and possibly overhear something that might be of use.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 26, 2004)

((Theodus never took the mace, he didn't want it. He's got enough to bash with, he just wanted the other party members to carry clubs/maces/hammers))

Theodus is thoroughly disappointed by the information he and Azeem gather in the local taverns and such, not having learned anything helpful about the Avonia. Nonetheless, he plays some beats and shanties he learned before in Kinrisar and Ceomyr during his brief time there, entertaining several tavern crowds and hoping to at least make enough money to cover his meals and room. During the slowest hours of the day, he'll visit the temple of Eraekoth as well, and give a little 8gp donation, hoping he and his friends can get off of this lawless island with their lives. Theodus also inquires at the temple to see if he might be able to purchase a small healing potion or two. He'll try and trade that decorated bosun's pipe he got some time ago, and two or three of his agates.

Theodus tries to find someone from the Beauty to try and get drunk, see if he can loosen the sailor's lips with ale and rum, hopefully learn something about how Captain Yalgad got that fine ship moored next to the Beauty......

((bosun's pipe was mentioned as being worth 50 gp, and Theodus has three agates worth 25 gp each. He'd like to get two potions of Cure Light, or one if he can't trade the pipe))


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 27, 2004)

(( Weapons sold, website updated.  Theodus has two Potions:Cure Light Wounds (1) made for the Agates and the pipe.  Character sheet updated. ))

The priests of Eraekoth are happy to receive Theodus' donation.  They are also happy to create two potions for him for the price offered.  These are delivered to the Black Tooth for Theodus once completed.

During Ezieer's talk with the priest he finds the priest a bit surprised at Ezieer's mentioning that he was a part of the Avonia's crew.  He does not ask further on this though.  He again states that he has not seen or heard from any crew that claims to be from that ship.  As far as he knows it was sailed into harbor by Yalgad's men.  He does caution Ezieer about seeking passage on Yalgad's ship.  "He has a bad reputation about town.  I have heard that the Duke is angered by his not unloading any cargo from the Avonia and generating the Duke's usual cut..."

Theodus is able to locate some crew of the Beauty finally.  It seems that few people are willing to talk about that ship, her crew or its captain without some direct incentives.  Along the lower tier road there is a grog-room called the Fine and Manacles.  His crew is said to frequent that place.

Elendil and Walfibalf spend time in the Black Tooth listening for rumors and the like.  Little is said about the Beauty or her crew.  There is some talk about the Avonia.  It has become something of a mystery about town what Yalgad intends to do with it.  Some say he is preparing to raid Crolon with it since it used to belong to a trusted merchant there.  He will be able to sail in unmolested, pillage and leave before anyone is the wiser.  Some even go so far as to say the Iron Claw is in on the plan with him to provide the muscle he needs to complete the mission.


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 27, 2004)

Walfilbalf looks to his audience as he finishes imparting the information overheard in the Black Tooth today.  He scratches one bushy, red mutton-chop sideburn in thought, and ponders, "We gots ta warn them wot's in town.  I reckon 'at this Yalgad feller's right.  'E could sail right inta tha 'arbor wit' nobody bothrin' 'em.  Don' know 'ow much 'arm 'e could do wit' one ship, but I don' like da sound uvit."

Walf leans back, squinting and rubbing his chin, searching his brain for ideas.  "Ey!  If'n 'at Duke is angry 'bout not 'avin' da ship unloaded, maybe they ain' brought yer Lady friend up dere afterall.  Could be they got 'er in tha uther ship, er maybe even dropped 'em off on an island, er..."  He trails off, not wanting to voice other, far worse, possibilities.


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 27, 2004)

Walfilbalf suddenly sits up straight, his eyes lighting with enthusiasm, "Ey!  What if we were ta join them 'Claw' folks?  When we got close ta Crolan, we could send up some sorta warnin', an' get the guards ta come an' stop Yalgad's pirates!"  He grins proudly, displaying every inch of his huge gap-toothed smile.


----------



## morcano (Sep 27, 2004)

Elendil after hearing Walfilbalf's comment finally voices what he has been able to come up with:

1.  We can try and find passage on another ship ( leaving the Avonia and her crew to     the fates ))

2.  We can go to Yalgad and talk to him about the Avonia (( which might not be the most productive or the most healthy ))

3.  We can go "talk" to Yalgad about the Avonia  (( We could take him prisoner and get information out of him. ))  _(( our normal way of doing things, attack first, ask questions second ))_

4.  We could try to join the mission to attack Crolon and go from there.  (( not quite sure how we would warn them since we would have to be in sight of the city and by that time it might be too late ))

"If any of you guys can think of something different or better, please share."


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 27, 2004)

Walfilbalf looks somewhat dubious of the elf's suggestions, "I don' know 'bout you, but I don' think Yalgad'll wanna talk ta us.  An' I don' know if we could fight ar way onta the ship, since town guards ain' likely ta like dat."

"Way I figger, is if we're on da ship when it's nearin' Crolon, we could send up a flag, er fire off a cannon, er whatnot.  Maybe ya could even send up one o' them spells ye been talkin' bout.  Jus' sumpin' ta wake up tha guards, an' tell 'em sumpin's goin' on."

Walfilbalf pauses, and considers, "Course... then we'd be on a ship fulla angry pirates... but I reckon we could figger sumpin' out."

(( Btw, I don't know if I made this clear, but I meant this to take place back in our room, with whomever had just returned from a day's snooping.))


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 28, 2004)

(( As far as I can tell, I am caught up on responding to your actions.  I will post with new actions reported. ))


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 28, 2004)

(( My note was to other PCs, hoping that they might comment on Walfilbalf's 'plan' ))


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 28, 2004)

Ezieer ends his activities. After checking up with the group and noticing Theodus's new potions.. he confers with the group.

*"Well I didn't think of that.... perhaps we should getta quantity of potions fer us all. Two potions each... we can get rid o' some of our smaller coinage, lightin our load and get some potions ta boot. Wonder if they can make wands as well."*

After hearing Walfi's thoughts...

*"I ain't too sure of that... lets keep that fer an emergency..." *

He whispers in a conspiritorial tone.

*"Ha! I gots a great idea how to foil their plan though... if Azeem's got the spell power in him. An illusionary flag o' da skull and bones on the flagpost 'twould do most o' the alertin Crolon would need. Only problem would be keepin ourselves alive... from both sides of that arguement."*

_((Will pursue buying more potions... 2 each unless not desired by a party member. Take it out evenly with party funds. And determine whether they can make a CLW wand as well. Wand would reside in Azeem's control, but would be a party purchased item as well.))_


----------



## morcano (Sep 28, 2004)

*Potions and Wand*

Elendil thinking for a moment, nods towards Ezieer and says: "I would like to buy potions as well, and, if you feel like we need the wand, I'll pitch in for it.

  (( _As a side note I also have 2 CLW Scrolls.  Also, my thinking is, if we go through our 10 potions, 2 scrolls, and 2 healing spells from the bards, we might need something more then a wand of CLW._ ))


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2004)

((ooc, Ezieer, wands are specified as arcane or divine, so bards can't use divine wands of CLW, they can only use wands of CLW made by other arcane casters, meaning fellow bards. Theodus won't need any more potions himself now that's procured some, and would just like to take his share of the treasure at some point to use for buying supplies or scrolls later. DM, just to be clear, Theodus used his own gold for his donation at the temple. Also, I'm pretty sure we already divvied up a bit of that 'unclaimed treasure' before, as I know Theodus took the fallen priest's flail along with that CMW potion he had, the only stuff he cared to take as his share from that battle.))

Theodus listens to Walfibalf, Ezieer, and even that elf whatsisname D), then replies "Walf's idea t' join the mercs 'ere might work, but I dunno, they seem to only take good strong warriors, not scrawny elves an' humans wi' pansy swords." The dwarf grins. "Mayhap we're better off gittin' a ride off o' this rock on another ship, soon-like, an' get back t' Crolon 'afore the Beauty. Though, I still don' know how we're s'posed to find Lady Karnom an' her crew, let alone git them back their ship or nothin'..... Worse, I can't believe I left some o' me loot an' gear back on the Avonia......without me soap I'm gittin' itchy, an' me blade be gittin' a bit dull wi'out my whetstone...." Theodus grumbles.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 28, 2004)

(( Also, keep in mind that each potion takes 1 day to brew.  There are two junior priests at the temple so Theodus was able to get his two potions in one day.  That was part of why he paid more than the typical price.  And, Theodus is corrects about the wand.  Bards need an Arcane Cure Light Wounds wand. ))

(( I used Theodus' gold for his purchases and donation. ))

(( Perhaps this would be a good time to finally divide up all of the listed treasure on the website? ))


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 28, 2004)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> ((ooc, Ezieer, wands are specified as arcane or divine, so bards can't use divine wands of CLW, they can only use wands of CLW made by other arcane casters, meaning fellow bards.





_Please 'illuminate' where it says Wands are arcane or divine in nature. Perhaps its a t13k thing..._


----------



## morcano (Sep 28, 2004)

_Oh and I was wondering where it said wands where divine or arcane as well.  I know scrolls are, but when I looked up wands I didn't see that division.  If there is no division wouldn't then go to what's on his class spell list?  And if that's the case there shouldn't be any reason he couldn't use the wand.  Though of course if the DM just doesn't want you to have the wand, this whole conversation is pointless._


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 28, 2004)

(( I have no feeling one way or the other about the wand.  I was under the impression, prior to Arkandus' comment, that Bards required an ARCANE wand of Cure Light Wounds and that crossover was not possible.  Of course, I don't have anything I can point to to support that... ))


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 29, 2004)

DMEntropy said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind that each potion takes 1 day to brew.  There are two junior priests at the temple so Theodus was able to get his two potions in one day.




Ezieer lets it be known he will purchase any potions they have the time to create... he expects to be around for a few days and will check back when they suggest he should. Ezieer also asks if they or anyone they know of has the experience to create wands as well. He is an interested buyer for either.

_Note: Asking and getting are two different things... :  Have to ask before you can get.)_


----------



## morcano (Sep 29, 2004)

_Umm I'll take the scrolls and the ring if no one is claiming them...at the very least I'll take them to identify them.  Matter of fact for the next days spells:

0 Level: Read Magic (x3), Mage Hand
1 Level: Magic Missile (x2), Identify
2 Level: Flaming Sphere, Web

Then to this as my normal until specified:
Lvl 0 Spells: Mage Hand (x2), Ray of Frost (x2)
Lvl 1 Spells: Magic Missile (x2), Mage Armor
Lvl 2 Spells: Flaming Sphere, Web
_


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Note: Asking and getting are two different things... :  Have to ask before you can get.)_




(( Good point! ))

The priests of the temple of Eraekoth are quite happy to provide this service to you (It is quite lucrative).  They would like for you to let them know just how many potions you are interested in.  Each potion will cost 65gp.

The wand can also be made.  It will require collaboration with someone who can craft wands though.  They suggest that you speak with The Sorceror (used like a proper name) about having the wand crafted.  This has been done before with his assistance.

You have now been in town for 2 days.  There are some miscellaneous pieces of information you have been able to gather during this time.

The city is supported by farms on the island.  There are herds of livestock as well as planted crops raised by indentured servants/slaves.  The Duke is in control of much of this activity.  The island is protected by a ringing reef that has a single channel capapble of passing a ship at the harbor.

The Sorceror is a very mysterious person. Few people will talk about him, claiming that he can hear any conversation in which he is mentioned.

The temple of Eraekoth is genuinely respected by most everyone in town.  It is the one thing that most everyone agrees on here.  For that reason they are able to maintain a certain level of safety on their grounds and about the city.

There are 6-8 captains of high standing in the city and each has a manor house along the upper tier road.  All of the manors are surrounded by walls and gates.  Most have a small storage building on their grounds for keeping valuable cargoes.  The rest of their cargos are kept in warehouses along the wharf.  Each of these prominent captains has several warehouses to keep their goods.  Yalgad is one of these captains.

The cliffsides where the city is located were pocked with caves before the city was settled.  Most of these caves were incorporated in several of the buildings as storage locations or cheap construction.  Rumors circulate about what can be found in the caves.  The most fabulous of these tell of a lost people who used to live on the island who buried their dead in the caves with great wealth to take with them to the next world.  Many say that is how the current Duke got his power.  He found an ancient burial chamber filled with jewels and magical items and used that to take control of the city from the former Duke.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 29, 2004)

Elendil is able to decipher the scroll with the use of his Read Magic spell.  The spells on it are: Animate Rope, Shield and Summon Monster I.

Using one of the pearls from the treasure gained on the Garden of Murryghn he is also able to identify the ring as a Ring of the Mariner.

*Ring of the Mariner*

The original of these useful rings is lost in antiquity.  They are most commonly fashioned from silver with mother-of-pearl or coral inlays.  Their relative inexpense as a magic item made them quite popular amongst nobility and merchants who were often shipboard.  Wearing the ring for 24 hours will activate the powers.  If removed the ring must be worn for 24 hours before it functions again.  The powers of the ring are:

Sea Legs - Immunity to seasickness

+5 competence bonus to Profession: Sailor checks.

Water Breathing for up to 15 minutes per day.  This time can be divided up as the wearer wishes.  Activating and deactivating this power is a free action.  This power automatically activates if the wearer is unconscious underwater.

Faint Alteration; CL 11; Water Breathing, 5 ranks in Profession-Sailor, Forge Ring; 3,000gp.

(( Web site updated with this information ))


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 29, 2004)

(( New link added to web site for map of Cliffport ))


----------



## morcano (Sep 29, 2004)

Can you show or say where the boats are?  I have something in mind but knowing the  locations of the boats would be extremely handy.


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 29, 2004)

The Avonia is docked on the left side of the middle pier.

The Beauty is docked on the left side of the left pier.

The third ship is docked on the end of the left pier.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 29, 2004)

Ezieer will order 8 healing potions. 2 for everyone that doesn't have one.

_He won't mention the wand again. He is leery of dealing with "The Sorceror" at this time._


----------



## morcano (Sep 29, 2004)

_(Occuring day after I've identified everything so I have all my spells)  ((Also gave Ezieer the ring since he's the resident sailor. also part of my diabolical plan to be later explained.  )) _

During breakfast Elendil gets a small grin and says: "I might have something, but I need some time to get things fleshed out, and to see if I can get the necessary supplies.  I'll let you guys know later tonight, what I've come up with.  Until then, be careful and watch your backs."

_P.S. Entropy I sent you an email explaining everything.  Let me know what you think._


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 29, 2004)

Ezieer will take a trip and wander out to these farms... hoping to find some of the crew working on them. He enlists anyone that wants to go.

_(note: I'm good to go for 99% of Sundays.. including the dates you stated)_


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 30, 2004)

Walf will accompany Ezieer into the fields, under strict orders to keep his honest mouth shut.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2004)

((ooc, okay I found I was mistaken regarding wands, just need the spell on your list and a command word. sorry.....oiii....))

Before Ezieer and Walfibalf leave, Theodus lets them know that he's game to try and check out some of the caves later if they want to try that at some point.  For now, the dwarf performs in a few local taverns and otherwise tries to keep an eye on Walfibalf's rowdier fellows while the big man follows Ezieer to the farms.  When he's not doing one or the other, he's wandering the town to familiarize himself, or working on his melodies in his room.  Naturally, Theodus keeps a wary eye out for thieves or thugs, staying clear of any areas that seem particularly good for getting ambushed around.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 30, 2004)

Ezieer responds to Theodus.
*
"Yeah that's next on me list... though I have expect all o' dem to be guarded in some fashion if dey connect to the richey manors and such. Who knows what we're goina find. Hopefully Walfi and I find something... will come talk to ya afterward in any event."*


----------



## DMEntropy (Sep 30, 2004)

Ezieer and Walfibalf have a fairly uneventful walk about the island.  There are several farms located in the flatter areas of the island growing all kinds of crops.  Orchards dot the hillsides as well.  The slopes are used for grazing lands for cattle and sheep.  None of the crew members of the Avonia are seen at any of the farms.  From the few interactions they have with people out there the learn nothing about any new additions to the work force from that ship.

Theodus does make the rounds as an entertainer in the taverns.  He is able to learn that the crew of the Beauty sticks close to the Fine and Manacles as their favored watering hole.  It seems that the crews of each ship are a bit territorial about the taverns.  There is a complex scheme of who can go where depending on who is docked at the time.  Few challenge the crew of the Beauty for the Fine and Manacles.  It is a dive, even by this city's standards, and clearly fits the description of places Thedus intends to avoid.  No one is talking about the crew of the Avonia.  The supposition is that no one will see them....ever (wink, wink).  There is furious and whispered discussion about what Yalgad is doing with her though.  What is in her holds that he won't unload?  Is he trying to skin the Duke for his cut?  "I heard the Duke is going to get him for this...".

Elendil checks out the shoreline by the docks.  It is fairly marshy and there are no buildings there.  Roads lead down to each of the docks individually from the lower tier road.  Only the temple of Eraekoth is developed on the water's edge.  The ground sticks of low tide and is a thick, oily looking muds.  Many small creatures scurry away from his footsteps as he walks along this area.  The northern (far left) out cropping of land would provide a place to launch long range attacks on the Beauty though.  There is little cover save for long reeds there that stand about 5' tall.  The entire area is clearly visible from the nearby walls of the city and guard tower.


----------



## Ezieer (Oct 2, 2004)

After having no luck in the farmlands, Ezieer trudges back to find Theodus. His next angle is to check any interesting caves with Theodus and perhaps Walfi and anyone else that wants to come along.


----------



## Aguirre (Oct 2, 2004)

"Well, I'll go wit' ya, but I still say we ought ta join up with 'em Fist fellas.  Don' know what we're gunna fin' in a cave...'


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 3, 2004)

You all look about town more focused on the caves.  As you walk up and down the roads there are few to see.  The ones you can find are all very small.

Asking about them in the taverns and in conversations on the street you learn that the big ones are all incorporated in the basements of the manor houses.  These were all along the upper tier road.  Down closer to the water the caves are smaller and less useful.


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 3, 2004)

That evening you return to your inn and find someone in your room.  He is sitting in the corner away from the window.  As you enter he is taking a long drag on a pipebowl full of smokeweed.  He finishes his long draught and blows two perfect and expanding smoke rings in your direction.


----------



## Ezieer (Oct 3, 2004)

Ezieer takes a quick glance about the room... to see if there are any other uninvited visitors. Then he clears his throat and speaks.

*"Smoke rings blown perty darn well. Yer being relaxed tells me you aint in the wrong room. What business do we have to discuss?"*


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 3, 2004)

The man smiles in response to Ezieer's comment.  "I'm glad you realize there ain't no hostility on my mind.  We have something to tell you.  Close the door and sit down."


(( We will start here tonight. ))


----------



## Ezieer (Oct 4, 2004)

*usual server address*

in-newburg1f-b-36.rhmdky.adelphia.net:6774


----------

